# Need help today



## Zoo (Jan 15, 2002)

I have just found this site, but I'm afraid it may not be in time.







I only get D attacks when I travel. The anxiety of being away from the privacy of my own bathroom, of being on a plane for short flights where they don't allow you to get up (1 or 2 hours) or if I know I have to drive long distances where i don't know where I could find a restroom if I truely needed one. It gets worse if I know I"m on a time schedule and have NO time left for pitstops.I truely want to try the tapes. My problem, I leave in less than 24 hours for a weeks vacation in the Florida Keys














Does anyone have some suggestion of what I can try to do to fight off the anxiety attack I know is forthcoming? I already have started the D today just thinking about tomorrow. I know my breathing excersizes sure helped with natural childbirth 17 years ago, but they don't seem to do diddly for this problem, I would probably hyperventillate from breathing deep all day..I'm sorry for the lateness of this question. As you probably understand, I am desperate. I wish I had found this place years ago







Thank you all, I thought I was all alone in the world, it is amazing to me that someone else has my problem! I no longer feel like a freak.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sue, Welcome







Yes it would be hard to squeeze a 100 day program into less than 24 hours LOL But hang on perhaps all is not lost. Great that you are getting away. Ok the plane trip/trips; Can you take immodium at all? That would be good if you are worried about D. Take some preventative Immodium before ya leave for the airport and keep some with you in your carry on or purse. LOL if the type you are using has a foil back, take them outta that & put them in a baggie/ziplock & back into the box. I don't know about you, but setting off any possible alarms with the foil would kinda make me feel, ummmm bad at best.







Now think about how many days you have had NO trouble at all. Hold those 'no trouble days' up in front of your thinking. Another words instead of saying I will have trouble, say Look at how many times I haven't had trouble. This may sound trite, but it worked for me. You are already assuming you will have trouble, you may not. Try NOT to expect trouble, prepare for it, but don't expect it. Expect No trouble instead, but if you have any, you will be prepared and that may help you feel more secure. Eat foods that aren't triggers for you today, that is obvious I know. Tomorrow, pack some 'safe' foods in another ziplock to bring with you. Also pack extra undies and flushable wipes etc. (Hope ya got a big bag or purse to bring







) Wear protection if you think you will need it. This way you are doing everything to plan for a problem, and that alone may make you feel more calm. Bring whatever is going to make you feel better.Talk to your gut!!! Tell it who is incharge!!! Weird, I know, but also can be very effective. Take mental time outs during the day today. Close your eyes and imagine yourself in a warm, safe comforting place. Take a few deep breaths from your gut and exhale them out nice & slow. Imagine you're up to your neck in wonderfully warm, (insert favorite scent here) smelling bath water and feel the relaxation from toes to head. Let those muscles just go. Keep your breathing even and gentle. If ya don't like a bath, LOL try another image that suits you. Tomorrow use this imagery whenever you start to feel a little anxious. Sometimes just saying words to yourself that remind you of the favorite image helps too. Like: Warm, Safe, Bath etc. You CAN do this and just think, you will have a wealth of beautiful images to draw from once you get yourself on the beach!







Sue, I will be thinking about you today & tomorrow, sending good & peacful vibes your way. So you won't be travelling alone tomorrow.







When you come back, be sure to let us know how you are doing. And have a wonderful time! BQ


----------



## Zoo (Jan 15, 2002)

Trying to keep from crying here. Thank you for understanding.. Any links to a page where my husband can read about my condition while on the plane? He thinks it is all in my head and I can control it. I know he would see it different if I just had the right article.I was considering buying some depends or something just in case. I have never gone that far EVER, but today hasn't been a good day. I have had D all day, and it's not nerves yet, I think it is Taco Bell (stupid move yesterday, but man did it taste good, and i usually don't have a reaction)I have a Rx for lomotil. But even then I still get that "gas" or bubbly feeling and I never know if it is D or not, and hate to pass gas and not know which it will be on the plane! I have a huge carry on bag. Gosh I have a virtual drugstore I haul with me, I'm usually covered for any illness or situation.. they will probably stop me thinking I'm a drug smuggler or something!I have an ativan to take before the plane ride. I don't know if that will help or make things worse. If I am truely sick with something that gives me D, would a tranquilizer make me more prone to an accident?Gosh, I'm neurotic today. I can't wait to get back and get the tapes and look forward to the next plane trip with no anxiety..Thank you, I'll be on the beach thinking of all of you!Sue


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sue, Hang in there and take some of those timeouts. Here is a link for your husband,this is a brochure for those who don't have IBS. It is to help them understand a bit of what it is all about. http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html Hope this helps! Bon Voyage!!!!







BQPS I don't think ativan would cause you D, C maybe LOL but D, Iiiiiii don't think so







You could check it out on http://www.drugchecker.com


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Sue, the ativan may or may not help your anxiety depending on how your system reacts, we are all different with the psychmeds. It is not the answer and going on the "Benzo"meds can be addicting and a mess! You have already received some excellent quick info. from BQ and all I would add is maybe take a crossword book or soothing music cd's that you could use to divert your mind if trouble creeps in? Good luck and enjoy the beach, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sue.... Can totally relate! BQ and Norb have said pretty much what I think as well.I would say don't take a combination of stuff...I would just do the Immodium in a carry-on baggie, and take one when you get up for the day, and one prior to leaving. And that's all. If you feel like you need more "insurance" then take a multivitamin or calcium. I have been on EVERY antispasmotic there is RX wise, and find that they wear off and have inconsistent results. The immodium, if used minimally as necessary, can be just as if not more effective.Another way is to try kaopectate tabs...these are different in that they are not a drug, but basically clay and pectin which will firm up the stool, so you can do this instead of Immodium, which slows down motility.Whatever you do, once you get there and are settled, make sure you drink some water. Everything else BQ and Norm say are super. I too, would avoid the tranq- unless you already know how you react to it, then that's different.You will be fine, and may I suggest getting Mike's title, IBS Companion. It is 20 minutes of the best explanation of what IBS is to the persons in your life who do not have or understand it. I cry thru it everytime I hear it, because it really explains what we live with... and also says" "Be as gentle and as caring and as loving as you can...." I highly recommend it!







Good luck and let us know how it all went..... our positive thoughts and well wishes are with you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sue, In this circumstance right before you get on the plane, you may actually want to take that activan. Things like that can help and you don't have to be worried about long term addiction taking one for a plane ride. Although, I understand others steering you clear, but in this case I would say go for it its a mild tranqulizer and it will probly help you without to much side effects, it may make your mouth dry. Of course some depends on how sensitive to meds you are. But it could help both mentally and physically for the trip.The advise of distraction is a great tool in IBS also, reading, imagery ect..I would print this for your husband also. Its a good begining presentation on IBS. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000682 The thing to do if possible is to relax and tell yourself your going to have a great relaxing trip. It is the pre work up that can cause symptom flares, so putting it out of your mind until your on the plane can help if possible and if it pops up slowing remind yourself your going to have fun and there is no need to get worked up about it. For the most part accidents don't happen all that often and can be more genrated from the mind then the gut for the most part with things like this, 98 percent of the time you go and do things and are okay, and 2% of the time you may have an accident because of something you ate or something you did, but the anxiety stress of traveling can up those percentages on you.Do the breathing they will help you can't be relaxed and stressed at the same time.One thing here is be careful how many things you do or take at once cause that can cause a problem over doing it in anticipation.If we can help more on anything else just let us know if you get time before you leave.The important thing here is have a great time.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Sue, just wanted to say welcome and have a fantastic trip.







I understand what you are saying as I have been there and it's good to know that you are not alone in this and you are not a freak!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just revised my answer... I thought you didn't know how you'd react to the Ativan; taking too many things that have similar side effects is not good, and most antispasmotics, etc. have similar side effects. Thus my advice to avoid it. If you are not taking other things, and you know how you respond to it, then go ahead. You will do fine!Hang in there!







Just didn't want you to get confused by conflicting thoughts!














~Marilyn


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Sue, here is the link to "Molly's brochure" on this BB. It explains IBS to others, hope it helps? Norb http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html Sorry, BQ I didn't see that you had already linked the brochure. My "sophomore" mind is not as sharp anymore?


----------

